# Kielbasa n Kraut fattie



## ralphed (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi all;

Yep I'm tryin' a fattie. I'm off to a slow start but Here's what I did so far;













IMG_20141230_174409_871.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 30, 2014






Pepper bacon n Kielbasa from Winona Frozen Foods, there a great small place.

I will use a bacon weave with 1 lb of beef inside it, then mashed potatoes, then kraut and, finally, kielbasa. I thought about some mild cheddar, or Colby between the meat and potatoes but I'll try it this way first.













IMG_20141230_174821_929.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 30, 2014






I put 7 cloves, 2 bay leaves and 2 Tbsp relish in the kraut when I cook it. My recipe and it works well with roasted ribs. I'm hoping the Kielbasa has enough fat to combine into it like the ribs. I will make the taters really dry and drain the kraut really well, too. I need to remember to score the sausage to let the fat run.













IMG_20141230_180400_615.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 30, 2014






Lotsa taters, just a little butter, milk n salt. I have plans for the extra taters.













IMG_20141230_182232_320.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 30, 2014






You did count your cloves, didn't you? I'll 4 or 5 next time instead of 7. I usually use 8-10 for 3 lbs of kraut.

Anyway, the potatoes hot cold when I was doing work search stuff so they turned to dough when I tried beating them. I'll get more tomorrow and pick it up from there.

Thanks for the critiques,

Ed


----------



## disco (Dec 30, 2014)

This sounds interesting and innovative. I'm in for the money shot, Ed. Don't let me down!








Disco


----------



## themule69 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have never had a bad fatty!

I'm with Disco on the money shot.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 31, 2014)

I too am in on this one, sounds decadent !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2014)

Sounds tasty! Sliced and served on some dark eye with some stone ground mustard, oh yeah!


----------



## ralphed (Dec 31, 2014)

Progress update;













IMG_20141231_155124_884.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014


















IMG_20141231_162224_483.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014






Got the meat rolled out. Hope it's even enough.Here's how the taters should look. I had trouble not digging right in to those.













IMG_20141231_163039_143.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014


















IMG_20141231_182303_052.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014






Kraut is drained and the weave is done. Everythings in the freezer. Don't know how long to leave it in so I'll keep checking it between beers. A little anxious about how soft the taters will be.

I'll roll it up tonight and refridge it overnight. I'll prolly just put it out in the truck, since it's so cold. Then smoke it tomorrow.

Thanks all;

Ed


----------



## ralphed (Dec 31, 2014)

P.S.- I also bagged and rolled out the taters, just forgot to take a pick.

Ed


----------



## ralphed (Dec 31, 2014)

IMG_20141231_185701_747.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014






Meat looking pretty good













IMG_20141231_190156_064.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014






With potatoes, kraut and the kielbasa. Next time I'll trim the taters away from the edge. I couldn't get it to closed up in the ends. I also had to trim off the length because the beef wouldn't overlap. Measure everything, use 1 pound of each to be uniform. Their's no cheese so I really don't think it'll hurt anything. Keeping my fingers crossed.













IMG_20141231_190440_839.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014






And here it is with the bacon. I had to add a slice to make the ends meat













IMG_20141231_191601_952.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014


















IMG_20141231_191638_874.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014


















IMG_20141231_191625_675.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014






Comments and concerns are more than welcome.

Thanks in advance,

Ed


----------



## boykjo (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## disco (Jan 1, 2015)

I do have a concern. I am too far away to get a taste.

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 1, 2015)

Looking good, don't forget to show us a money shot !


----------



## ralphed (Jan 1, 2015)

I pulled from the smoker and 153F and put it in an oven preheated to 400 and backed the heat down to 350.

When the bacon was dome it opened up a bit. Expected that, since I had it over stuffed. Pulled it at 165.













IMG_20150101_112115_825.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Jan 1, 2015






The potatoes are wonderfully creamy and the bacon has a black pepper bite.


----------



## ralphed (Jan 1, 2015)

Money shots.

I  didn't have stone ground, gotta get some. Had to use Poupon. Gotta travel, so no beer with this one.

I would rinse the kraut next time. It's sharper than I thought. Prolly 'cause not enough pork fat, since Ii didn't cook the sausage in it.

I love it and I have some left to do another.













IMG_20150101_114243_255.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Jan 1, 2015


















IMG_20150101_114227_804.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Jan 1, 2015


















IMG_20150101_114215_087.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Jan 1, 2015


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 1, 2015)

My word!  That looks incredible!  Gonna try this real soon


----------



## disco (Jan 1, 2015)

A fine meal with different ideas.







Disco


----------



## boykjo (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice.........................


----------



## tanuki (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks great, ralphed!  I wish I would have read your post before doing mine!  Yours has style.  Why did you pull it to finish in the oven?

Tanuki


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 1, 2015)

Excellent !!!!!


----------



## ralphed (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for the kind replies. Best of the New Year to all.

I pulled it to crisp the bacon. I thought that would be a good way to do it 'cause others had mentioned it. I like chewy bacon, so I will try it without pulling it next. I think it has more smoky flavor when you do not cook it well done.

Here's my post job critique. (Sorry so late, I had to go to New Years day dinner with some friends from the old neighborhood).

The kielbasa will be replaced by a big brand the next time. It was too mild. For sure I am gonna grill the rest 'cause it's good, but too mild.

The kraut was not too sharp. When I tried it mixed with everything else it turns out I wanted more kraut.

The potatoes were georgeous. They poofed and got real nice and creamy, that's why the roll opened.

The beef brought absolutely nothing except structure to the party, IMO. I am thinking of grinding up bratwurst, baurnwurst, cleveland bologna, or something to try as an alternative. With more kraut and a more flavorful sausage it may work, though.

I plan on making a 6 x 7 bacon weave and another maybe 4 x 6 weave and overlapping them to make a roll that will hold everything. That big brand kielbasa is larger in diameter than what I used.

Thanks again,

Ed


----------



## ralphed (Jan 1, 2015)

P.S. - for sure gotta get a better mustard, like Kosciusko, tomorrow.


----------



## ralphed (Dec 30, 2014)

Hi all;

Yep I'm tryin' a fattie. I'm off to a slow start but Here's what I did so far;













IMG_20141230_174409_871.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 30, 2014






Pepper bacon n Kielbasa from Winona Frozen Foods, there a great small place.

I will use a bacon weave with 1 lb of beef inside it, then mashed potatoes, then kraut and, finally, kielbasa. I thought about some mild cheddar, or Colby between the meat and potatoes but I'll try it this way first.













IMG_20141230_174821_929.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 30, 2014






I put 7 cloves, 2 bay leaves and 2 Tbsp relish in the kraut when I cook it. My recipe and it works well with roasted ribs. I'm hoping the Kielbasa has enough fat to combine into it like the ribs. I will make the taters really dry and drain the kraut really well, too. I need to remember to score the sausage to let the fat run.













IMG_20141230_180400_615.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 30, 2014






Lotsa taters, just a little butter, milk n salt. I have plans for the extra taters.













IMG_20141230_182232_320.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 30, 2014






You did count your cloves, didn't you? I'll 4 or 5 next time instead of 7. I usually use 8-10 for 3 lbs of kraut.

Anyway, the potatoes hot cold when I was doing work search stuff so they turned to dough when I tried beating them. I'll get more tomorrow and pick it up from there.

Thanks for the critiques,

Ed


----------



## disco (Dec 30, 2014)

This sounds interesting and innovative. I'm in for the money shot, Ed. Don't let me down!








Disco


----------



## themule69 (Dec 30, 2014)

I have never had a bad fatty!

I'm with Disco on the money shot.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 31, 2014)

I too am in on this one, sounds decadent !


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Dec 31, 2014)

Sounds tasty! Sliced and served on some dark eye with some stone ground mustard, oh yeah!


----------



## ralphed (Dec 31, 2014)

Progress update;













IMG_20141231_155124_884.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014


















IMG_20141231_162224_483.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014






Got the meat rolled out. Hope it's even enough.Here's how the taters should look. I had trouble not digging right in to those.













IMG_20141231_163039_143.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014


















IMG_20141231_182303_052.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014






Kraut is drained and the weave is done. Everythings in the freezer. Don't know how long to leave it in so I'll keep checking it between beers. A little anxious about how soft the taters will be.

I'll roll it up tonight and refridge it overnight. I'll prolly just put it out in the truck, since it's so cold. Then smoke it tomorrow.

Thanks all;

Ed


----------



## ralphed (Dec 31, 2014)

P.S.- I also bagged and rolled out the taters, just forgot to take a pick.

Ed


----------



## ralphed (Dec 31, 2014)

IMG_20141231_185701_747.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014






Meat looking pretty good













IMG_20141231_190156_064.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014






With potatoes, kraut and the kielbasa. Next time I'll trim the taters away from the edge. I couldn't get it to closed up in the ends. I also had to trim off the length because the beef wouldn't overlap. Measure everything, use 1 pound of each to be uniform. Their's no cheese so I really don't think it'll hurt anything. Keeping my fingers crossed.













IMG_20141231_190440_839.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014






And here it is with the bacon. I had to add a slice to make the ends meat













IMG_20141231_191601_952.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014


















IMG_20141231_191638_874.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014


















IMG_20141231_191625_675.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Dec 31, 2014






Comments and concerns are more than welcome.

Thanks in advance,

Ed


----------



## boykjo (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## disco (Jan 1, 2015)

I do have a concern. I am too far away to get a taste.

Disco


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 1, 2015)

Looking good, don't forget to show us a money shot !


----------



## ralphed (Jan 1, 2015)

I pulled from the smoker and 153F and put it in an oven preheated to 400 and backed the heat down to 350.

When the bacon was dome it opened up a bit. Expected that, since I had it over stuffed. Pulled it at 165.













IMG_20150101_112115_825.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Jan 1, 2015






The potatoes are wonderfully creamy and the bacon has a black pepper bite.


----------



## ralphed (Jan 1, 2015)

Money shots.

I  didn't have stone ground, gotta get some. Had to use Poupon. Gotta travel, so no beer with this one.

I would rinse the kraut next time. It's sharper than I thought. Prolly 'cause not enough pork fat, since Ii didn't cook the sausage in it.

I love it and I have some left to do another.













IMG_20150101_114243_255.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Jan 1, 2015


















IMG_20150101_114227_804.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Jan 1, 2015


















IMG_20150101_114215_087.jpg



__ ralphed
__ Jan 1, 2015


----------



## worktogthr (Jan 1, 2015)

My word!  That looks incredible!  Gonna try this real soon


----------



## disco (Jan 1, 2015)

A fine meal with different ideas.







Disco


----------



## boykjo (Jan 1, 2015)

Nice.........................


----------



## tanuki (Jan 1, 2015)

Looks great, ralphed!  I wish I would have read your post before doing mine!  Yours has style.  Why did you pull it to finish in the oven?

Tanuki


----------



## crazymoon (Jan 1, 2015)

Excellent !!!!!


----------



## ralphed (Jan 1, 2015)

Thanks for the kind replies. Best of the New Year to all.

I pulled it to crisp the bacon. I thought that would be a good way to do it 'cause others had mentioned it. I like chewy bacon, so I will try it without pulling it next. I think it has more smoky flavor when you do not cook it well done.

Here's my post job critique. (Sorry so late, I had to go to New Years day dinner with some friends from the old neighborhood).

The kielbasa will be replaced by a big brand the next time. It was too mild. For sure I am gonna grill the rest 'cause it's good, but too mild.

The kraut was not too sharp. When I tried it mixed with everything else it turns out I wanted more kraut.

The potatoes were georgeous. They poofed and got real nice and creamy, that's why the roll opened.

The beef brought absolutely nothing except structure to the party, IMO. I am thinking of grinding up bratwurst, baurnwurst, cleveland bologna, or something to try as an alternative. With more kraut and a more flavorful sausage it may work, though.

I plan on making a 6 x 7 bacon weave and another maybe 4 x 6 weave and overlapping them to make a roll that will hold everything. That big brand kielbasa is larger in diameter than what I used.

Thanks again,

Ed


----------



## ralphed (Jan 1, 2015)

P.S. - for sure gotta get a better mustard, like Kosciusko, tomorrow.


----------

